# Cat Fish biting good, RED



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

We have been slaying the cats lately. We'll, I say slay-because for the time of year we are getting nice sized ones. Cut bait, preferably suckers are what is working for us. Averaging 5-8 fish per 2 1/2 hours. Several 17s have been caught and the warm temps should help. We are heading to Lockport on the 22nd.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Yo Blake, Jones and I were talking about going tomarrow.


----------

